# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Jack has been plugged in error

## Bayside

Ok, so my problem is that my computer keeps telling me that a pair of headphones are being plugged in, it pops up with a message saying "A jack has been plugged in", but then after, it will say "A jack has been unplugged".  When it says a jack has been plugged in, any music I had playing on the speakers stops, as I'm assuming it's being directed to the spot where the non-existent headphones are supposed to be....  It just does it completely spontaneously, sometimes it wont happen for like twenty minutes, sometimes it will just go crazy turning on and off for a few minutes....  Also, right now my sound has gotten completely messed up, every song has this weird fuzz and blurry feeling to it, as if it were a crappy live recording taken off of some low-quality camera phone or something....  

I haven't messed with my soundcard drivers or anything, so I don't think that's the problem....  Is anyone familiar with this problem?  Running Windows XP Media Center.  I can post the rest of my specs if they'll help anybody....

----------


## Ynot

turn the machine off and blow hard into the headphone socket

----------


## Bayside

Wow, that worked and was so simple....  Damn I suck.  Thanks man.

Edit:  Never mind, the problem came back....  I'm going to have to clean out the socket or something....

----------

